# [OT] jaki notebook? AMD Turion VS Intel Sonoma

## joker

planuje po wakacjach kupic laptopa i potrzebowalbym rad a propo gentoo, czego unikac, z jakimi gentoo radzi sobie najlepiej i takie tam  :Smile: 

pamietam ze w niektorych dzwiekowa karta nie dziala pod linuxem i tego typu rzeczy, a chcialbym tego uniknac.

najbardziej by mnie interesowaly notebooki z oferty Acer i Fujitsu-Siemens. podzielcie sie uwagami. 

elo

ps. ide wlasnie zarabiac na tego laptopa na zmywak  :Smile:  (nie ma to jak wakacje z funtami)  :Smile: 

----------

## danj_75

Skoro interesuje cie Acer, to ja moge polecic model Aspire 13xx  (ja swojego 1362LMi kupilem w pazdzierniku 2004r wiec teraz pewnie jakies kolejne wersje juz sa).

Cenowo jest to raczej tansza oferta, ale ja swojemu nie moge niczego zarzucic, za 3800zł dostałem:

nvidie fx 5200

15''XGA LCD

semprona 2800+

60BG HDD

nagrywarke DVD +/-

wifi

512MB ramu.

Wszystko pieknie smiga pod Gentoo, jedynie z touchpadem mialem na poczatku problemy(gubil synch., przeskakiwal dziwnie) ale 'i8042.nomux' rozwiazalo sprawe definitywnie, teraz juz wszystko "gra i buczy".

Jak bym sie mial czegos czepiac to wentylatorka z wlotem z przodu miedzy klawiatura a lcd, czasem jak go ostro katuje to troszke chuczy  :Wink:  no i bateria dluzej niz 2:40 nie pociagnie:(  .

Gdybys potrzebowal informacji na temat tego modelu wal smialo na priv.

pozdro

----------

## ediap

A ja mogę polecić Acera TravelMate z serii 4050 (mam 4052LCi):

- Intel Centrino 1,6GHz (grafika zintegrowana, WiFi)

- 40 GB HDD

- DVD/CD-RW

- 256 MB RAM

- 15" LCD 1024x768

Kupiony w styczniu za 3800zł.

Działa całkiem sprawnie. Szczególnie mnie cieszy obsługa technologii SpeedStep Centrino - na bateriach wyciągam do 5-5,5h. Oglądając film średniej długości (1h50min) zuzywa niecałe 50% baterii!!!

Wszystko co potrzebuję działa wyśmienicie pod Gentoo (nie używałem modemu, firewire i suspend to disk).

Za tą cenę to naprawdę przyjemny sprzęcik.

/ediap

----------

## martin.k

Fujitsu-Siemens robi "piękne komputerki" ale miałem problemy z klawiaturą przy takim "fortepianie". Kolega też.

Klawisz space po pewnym czasie trzeba było naciskać na samym środeczku, inaczej nie załapywał.

Poza tym nic nie mam do zarzucenia.

Acer też robi fajne sprzęty (szczególnie te z AMD64 na pokładzie).

Konserwatysta powiedziałby, że jak laptop to tylko IBM, no ale można poeksperymentować.

Nie polecam "wynalazków" typu California Access, Gericom, Aristo itp.

----------

## Mavik

Witam

Polecam IBM-a, a może raczej już nie IBM-a a Lenovo (taka ciekawostka-najlepsze laptopy pochodzą z Chin  :Razz: ).

pozdro

----------

## keman

A nie lepiej Powerbooka, albo iBooka  :Smile:   :Question: 

Zawsze masz ppc na pokładzie, a i Gentoo smiga elegancko, zreszta tu moze niech wypowie się Troll  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## joker

myslalem o ibooku ale to troszke chyba droga sprawa no i jeszcze to przejscie na procesory intela  :Smile:  czy warto teraz interesowac sie mac'iem?

podobaja mi sie te laptopiki  :Smile:  :

Siemens (999 euro):

FSC Amilo A 7640 [Turion 1800] 

Mobile AMD Turion 64MT32 (1,8GHz) / 1024 MB DDR RAM / 80 GB Festplatte / 15" TFT XGA / DVD±R/RW Double Layer Brenner / WLAN 802.11b/g

Acer (1029 euro):

Acer Aspire 5020WLMi 

AMD Turion ML28 1.6GHz/ 512MB/ 80GB/ Double Layer DVD±RW Dual Format Brenner/ 15.4" WXGA CrystalBrite TFT/ ATI X700 128MB/ 6-in-1 CardReader/ W-LAN

w tym pierwszym tylko grafika jakas lepsza by sie przydala i a propo grafiki mam 2 pytania:

1. jaka grafika w notebooku najlepiej sobie radzi pod linuxem?

2. czy sa takie opcje zeby w danym modelu notebooka wymienic karte graficzna?

----------

## qermit

 *joker wrote:*   

> w tym pierwszym tylko grafika jakas lepsza by sie przydala i a propo grafiki mam 2 pytania:
> 
> 1. jaka grafika w notebooku najlepiej sobie radzi pod linuxem?

 

nVidia i ATI *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. czy sa takie opcje zeby w danym modelu notebooka wymienic karte graficzna?

 Khm. pierwsze słyszę, ale może byłem głuchy

----------

## vArDo

 *joker wrote:*   

> 1. jaka grafika w notebooku najlepiej sobie radzi pod linuxem?

 

Taka, jak i poza notebookami  :Very Happy:  Nvidia. Nic dodac nic ujac.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  2. czy sa takie opcje zeby w danym modelu notebooka wymienic karte graficzna?

 

Hmm, zadko sie zdarza, wlasciwie to sie w ogole nie zdarza. Ew. masz wybor miedzy czyms bardzo prostym wbudowanym (jakies intelowskie cudo) albo czyms bardziej agrysywnym (NVIDIA/ATI). Jeszcze sie nie spotkalem osobiscie zebym mogl np. wybierac miedzy GF4 440 Go, a GF 5700. A szkoda ;/

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. Ogolnie polecam Acera. Ostatnio moja dziewczyna kupila sobie Acer Aspire 5025 WLMi (AMD64) i naprawde wymiata. Jedyna wada to waga i brak diod stanu na zewnatrz obudowy. Wbrew pozor wcale sie tak nie grzeje, ale oczywiscie na baterii nie wytrzyma dluzej niz 2,5h. Niesamowity ekranik panoramiczny  :Smile:  Wada moze tez byc dysk ATA100, ale w laptokach to raczej standard niz jakas wyjatkowa wada.

----------

## 13Homer

Ja za swej strony mogę polecić Acer Aspire 5012 WLMi XPH.

Kosztował mnie brutto trochę ponad 4400 (teraz są zdaje się za ok. 42xx).

"Zawartość":

AMD64 3000+ (1,8 GHz)

ATI X700 Mobility

HDD 80GB

RAM 512MB

DVD dual (podobno, bo nie sprawdzałem)

ekran 15,4'' (max. 1280x800@60)

trochę innego śmiecia typu karta sieciowa (także bezprzewodowowa)

Uczyłem się na tym laptopie instalować Gentoo 2005.0 i od razu 64-bitowa wersja.

Mordowałem się chyba 2 tygodnie (głównie dlatego, że nie mam w domu internetu)

ale warto było. Chodzi "100 razy" szybciej niż FC3 albo Ubuntu 5.04 na desktopie

(AMD 2600+). Trzeba tylko starannie konfigurować sprzęt.

Unreal Tournament gania jak szalony (na laptopie!). Jest także trochę niedogodności, ale

nie są dla mnie zbyt uciążliwe.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ja za swej strony mogę polecić Acer Aspire 5012 WLMi XPH.
> 
> Kosztował mnie brutto trochę ponad 4400 (teraz są zdaje się za ok. 42xx).
> 
> 

 

Gdzie kupowales? Ile wyciaga na bateriach?

L

----------

## vArDo

Jesli Cie interesuje Acery to obiegowym informacja jest, ze notebooki Aspire sa solidniej wykonane niz Travelmate. Spotkalem sie z taka opinia z kilku niezaleznych zrodel. Ale sam nie mialem okazji porownac. Tak napisalem, bo mi sie akurat przypomnialo  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## blazeu

A ja mam Toshibe sprzed pol wieku i dziala to milusinsko  :Smile:  Satellite 1800 bodajze. Smiga to pod Gentoo az milo patrzec, wszystko dziala (nie sprawdzalem IrDA i modemu), karta dzwiekowa tez smiga wiec jest cacy  :Wink:  Podejrzewam, ze chodzi ci o nowe sprzety ale chcialem sie pochwalic :>

----------

## Bonk_pb

Witam, 

Niedawno tez stanolem przed wyborem jakiego lapka kupic i tez zastanawialem sie nad powerbookiem

PowerBook odpadl gyd tylko sie dowiedzialem o odejsciu od ppc, moim zdaniem nie warto bo nie wiadomo jak bedzie z dalszym rozwijaniem sie linuxa na ta platforme  :Wink: 

Na poczatku chcialem sobie zakupic IBM z seri T, najpierw bylo mi wszystko jedno jaki to bedzie model potem zrozumielem ze lapek + gentoo to musi byc centrino.

Jako ze laptopa potrzebowalem typowo do roboty wiec duza matryca wskazana aby jak najwiecej lini tekstu sie miescilo, i na pasku fvwm na gorze ekranu miescilo sie jak najwiecej;) wiec padlo na matryce z SXGA+ i tylko z takimi matrycami lapki ogladalem.

Jednak problemy sie zaczely w znalezieniu sprzetu takiego jak potrzebuje za pieniadze ktore moge wydac  :Wink:  i odziwo takze o znalezienie modelu o wymazonych parametrach w miare seryjnej produkcji (w gre wchodzil takze roczny lapek).

W koncu padlo na HP nx7000 z  matryca 1680x1050  :Smile: 

Reszta parametrow centrino 1,5Ghz 1MB cache L2, 512MB ram naprawde fajnie sobie radzi z kompilacja duzo lepiej niz Athlon XP 1,4  z 768MB ram. Jeszcze kilka mniej istotnych gadzetow.. gabaryty ma spore i wazy 3kg ale jakos jeszcze mi to nie przeszkadza, za to nie ugina sie klawiatura od pisania jak to bywa w tanich laptopach, touchpad jest panoramiczny podbniej jak matryca co "troche" ulatwia porusznie sie nim  :Wink: 

Z milych dodatkow BT, IRDA, SD.

Wiec moja rada nie warto uupierac sie na konretna firme lepiej szukac po parametrach jakie preferujesz a potem skorygowac do tego jaka firme lubisz bardziej  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

jeszcze o asusa sie spytam, ktos mial przyjemnosc? 

Asus (A6K) A6748KLH [Gigabyte RAM] 

AMD Turion 1.6 Ghz / 1024 MB DDR RAM / 80 GB Festplatte / 15.4" WXGA Color Shine Glare Type LCD / 8xDVD Dual Double Layer Brenner / NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 256MB TurboCache / WLAN 802.11b/g / 1.3 Megapixel Video Camera

calkiem fajna konfiguracja za 1129 euro no i asus ma ten duzy plus ze ma miedzynarodowa gwarancje, a laptopa chce kupic w niemczech bo sa tansze.

----------

## _troll_

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> Witam, 
> 
> Niedawno tez stanolem przed wyborem jakiego lapka kupic i tez zastanawialem sie nad powerbookiem
> 
> PowerBook odpadl gyd tylko sie dowiedzialem o odejsciu od ppc, moim zdaniem nie warto bo nie wiadomo jak bedzie z dalszym rozwijaniem sie linuxa na ta platforme 

 apple zmienia linie produkcyjne swoich nastepnych modeli z ppc na intela, ale gdzie przepraszam znalazles informacje, ze ppc zniknie? [wniosek taki nasuwa sie z Twojej wiadomosci, chociaz wprost go nie ma] ibm nie zaprzestanie rozwijania ppc, bo ta platforma zwyczajnie ma przyszlosc. aktualnie ibm ma problemy produkcyjne, ale to nie znaczy, ze wielomiolionowy projekt, ktory juz JEST znany zostanie zaprzestany...

co do linuxa - to czemu niby on mialby miec problemy z ppc? zwroc uwage na patchset serii -mm oraz na changelogi jadra z wydan 2.6.x - ppc/ppc64 po prostu blyskotliwie sie rozwija. az milo popatrzec jak to wszystko idzie do przodu. btw. linus torvalds siedzi na ppc - powinien go wyrzucic, bo apple przechodzi na intela? nie wydaje mi sie  :Wink: 

ponadto - szczerze polecam popracowac z ppc, jak rowniez mac osx.... sa to niezapomniane wrazenia!

gorzej jest ze sterownikami do kart graicznych na ppc  :Sad: (( i do apple'owego airport extreme (chociaz do tego drugiego juz gdzies-cos-tam powstaje.... nie moge sie doczekac  :Very Happy:  ). ale to nie powinien byc straszliwy problem - pograc w 3d na linuxie/ppc sie za specjalnie nie da, ale reszta dziala jak trzeba.

ppc rulez - sprawdz  :Smile: 

PS. Prosze mi pokazac maszyne x86, ktora przy pelnym obciazeniu proca, wytrzyma taki czas jaki ppc....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Bonk_pb wrote:*   Witam, 
> 
> Niedawno tez stanolem przed wyborem jakiego lapka kupic i tez zastanawialem sie nad powerbookiem
> 
> PowerBook odpadl gyd tylko sie dowiedzialem o odejsciu od ppc, moim zdaniem nie warto bo nie wiadomo jak bedzie z dalszym rozwijaniem sie linuxa na ta platforme  apple zmienia linie produkcyjne swoich nastepnych modeli z ppc na intela, ale gdzie przepraszam znalazles informacje, ze ppc zniknie? [wniosek taki nasuwa sie z Twojej wiadomosci, chociaz wprost go nie ma] ibm nie zaprzestanie rozwijania ppc, bo ta platforma zwyczajnie ma przyszlosc. aktualnie ibm ma problemy produkcyjne, ale to nie znaczy, ze wielomiolionowy projekt, ktory juz JEST znany zostanie zaprzestany...
> ...

 

Moja opinia jest taka poniewaz do tej pory najbardziej rozpowszechnionymi komputerami opartymi na ppc byly produkcji apple, a jezeli ilosc oso do ktorych trafia ppc zmaleje (nowa seria apple na intelu) to i miejszy ruch wokolo linuxa na ppc bedzie (chocby sterowniki ze wsparciem 3d o ktorych wspomniales). Nikt nie musi sobie brac do serca mojej opini, poprostu tak mi sie wydaje i daletgo nie wezme powerbooka  :Wink:  mimo ze wydajnosc ppc jest bardzo wysoko. Co prawda expertem w tej dziedzinie nie jestem bo mialem stycznosc tylko z maszynami apple i themaxem(ale to juz inna bajka i go w to nie mieszajmy).

----------

## _troll_

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> Moja opinia jest taka poniewaz do tej pory najbardziej rozpowszechnionymi komputerami opartymi na ppc byly produkcji apple, a jezeli ilosc oso do ktorych trafia ppc zmaleje (nowa seria apple na intelu) to i miejszy ruch wokolo linuxa na ppc bedzie (chocby sterowniki ze wsparciem 3d o ktorych wspomniales). Nikt nie musi sobie brac do serca mojej opini, poprostu tak mi sie wydaje i daletgo nie wezme powerbooka  mimo ze wydajnosc ppc jest bardzo wysoko. Co prawda expertem w tej dziedzinie nie jestem bo mialem stycznosc tylko z maszynami apple i themaxem(ale to juz inna bajka i go w to nie mieszajmy).

 maszyny ppc sa wykorzystywane w mnostwie urzadzen embedded - glownie z linuxem na pokladzie  :Very Happy:  sam wlasnie zaczynam prace w takim tandemie -> linux + maszyny ppc. i glownej linii nie stanowia maszyny apple'a  :Wink:  dostepnosc kodow linuxa i wsparcie dla tej platformy stanowia atut, tego polaczenia  :Wink: 

dodam, ze maszyny te beda wykorzystane w polskim przemysle i to dosc widocznie  :Smile: )) nie wiem ile wiecej moge powiedziec, wiec zapobiegawczo pozostane 'nieprzyjemnie tajemniczy'

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> maszyny ppc sa wykorzystywane w mnostwie urzadzen embedded - glownie z linuxem na pokladzie  sam wlasnie zaczynam prace w takim tandemie -> linux + maszyny ppc. i glownej linii nie stanowia maszyny apple'a  dostepnosc kodow linuxa i wsparcie dla tej platformy stanowia atut, tego polaczenia 
> 
> [ciach]

 

tak, tak embedded, przemysl to jednka imo nie to samo co oferowal apple;) jednak komputery typu desktop i notebooki roznia sie od wymienionych przez Ciebie urzadzen. Jezeli uwaga zostanie skupiona na maszynkach embedded to rozwoj nie produkowanych juz desktopow i lapkow moze byc zaniechany (tu znowu wracajac do glupich sterownikow).

Tak mi sie wydawalo w momencie (dosc dlugim  :Smile: ) gdy szukalem lapka dla siebie i nie da sie ukryc ze ppc jest naprawde bardzo fajnym sprzetem i gdyby nie to odejscie apple z ppc to pewnie jakis powerbook by stal u mnie na biurku;) ale zrezygnowalem z powodu tych obaw co wyzej napisalem;). 

Hmm... mysle ze tu sie nie zrozumielismy wczesniej bo Ty myslales o ppc + linux, a ja o ppc + linux jako desktop

----------

## keman

Też zamierzam wkrotce (wrzesien/listopad) kupić albo Powerbooka, albo iBooka, albo coś stacionarnego, jak PowerMaca  :Smile: 

Mam do Ciebie pytanie _troll_, jakiego dokładnie masz PB?

Z tego co wiem, jest to G4, ale ile ", ile ramu itp, i jak na tym sprawuje się  Gentoo  :Smile: 

Musiałbym używac jakiegoś patchesetu na kernel, czy mogłbym poprostu nitro-sources z jakimis patchami  :Question: 

I czy istanieje możliwosc, że partycja w reiserfs będzie widziana pod OS X'em, tak jak hfs+ pod Linuksem  :Question: 

Narazie tyle pytań, pewnie potem jakieś dojda, ale nie znam nikogo poza Tobą, kto używał by Maczka + Gentoo  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

no ten mac jest strasznie kuszacy ale i drozszy duzo. choc bym bardzo chcial nie bede mogl sobie na niego pozwolic :/

----------

## liDEL

wracając do x86.. tak do 3k możecie mi coś polecic? (tak, _tez_ kupuję w te wakacje ;>)

Nie zalezy mi na wydajności w grach 3D, ale zalezy na WLAN, nagrywarce DVD-+RW, ogolnej szybkosci dzialania. Maszyna oczywiscie docelowo ma pracować pod Gentoo.

Kusi mnie również ekran Panoramiczny, aczkolwiek wolalbym zeby ktos wypowiedział sie na jego temat najpierw.  :Smile: 

myślę nad: 

http://www.notebooki.pl/notebook/pokaz/240/

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=19105

aczkolwiek w tym sprzecie jestem laikiem, i bardzo bym byl wdzieczny gdyby ktoś obeznany mi doradził - 3k to mimo wszystko spora kwota jak na moje fundusze.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   Ja za swej strony mogę polecić Acer Aspire 5012 WLMi XPH.
> 
> Kosztował mnie brutto trochę ponad 4400 (teraz są zdaje się za ok. 42xx).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Kupiłem w FrazPC (http://www.frazpc.pl/sklep/a/Notebooki), ale jak widzę, juz ich nie mają.

Jeśli płaciło się z góry przelewem na konto, dawali 2% zniżki (u mnie ok. 90 zł).

Z bateriami to jest różnie: jak próbowałem na początku rozładowywać akumulatory (formatowanie), to

włączyłem muzykę na full i rozładowywały mi się 2 godz. Z filmami czy kompilacją jest dużo gorzej, bo

wytrzymują coś ok. 1 godz.

Wartości orientacyjne, bo nigdy nie chciało mi się mierzyć.

----------

## argasek

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> Nie polecam "wynalazków" typu California Access, Gericom, Aristo itp.

 

Nie wiem jak pierwsze dwa, ale z Aristo to akurat trafiłeś jak kulą w płot. Zwłaszcza, że pytanie dotyczy kompatybilności z Linuksem - Aristo to chyba nieliczne z laptopów, w przypadku których producent preinstaluje na nich Linuksa (Fedorę Core).

Mam nadzieję że sie nie powtarzam, ale polecam serwis: http://www.linux-laptop.net/

----------

## ai

Ja uzywam juz od 2 lat Acera (1705SMi) i musze przyznac, ze dziala bez zarzutow. Acer to chyba firma, ktorej mozna spokojnie zaufac, chociazby dlatego, ze jej obrot rosnie z  roku na rok o kilkanasci procent ;] 

Ja sam sie zastanawiam nad ibookiem, tym najmniejszym 12-inch. Kosztuje on cos 4000zl i jest za to maly (zmiesci mi sie do plecaka) i bardzo wydajny, jak to ppc. Jak sobie zarobie na niego to chyba bez wiekszego zastanowienia go kupie ;]

----------

## DizL

Hej, 

Nie wiem na ile wiarygodne sa te testy ale zawsze moze cos dadza...

http://www.benchmark.pl/notebooki/przeglad_notebookow_1_2005/strona-1.html

Osobiscie uzywam od roku Toshiba Satellite A40 i wszystko gra  :Smile: 

DizL

----------

## aljen

hey,

ja od 3 miesiecy mam Acer Aspire 1525 WLMI:

AMD64 3700+(2.6GHz) 1 mega keszu,

dysk 100 gb,

512 mb ramu,

wyswietlacz 15.4" (1280x800@60),

grafika nVidia Geforce FX Go5700 (64mb)

nagrywarka  DVD Dual ( -RW,+RW)

sieciowka RTL8169s/8110s (10/100/1000) + jakas wifi

na baterii mozna posmigac z 2h do 3.5h (zalezy od tego jak przeskalowales procka, mi maks 3.5h wytrzymal)

oczywiscie wszystko smiga pod kontrola gentoo/amd64 + 32bitowy chroot dla javy =)

do tej pory nie testowalem tylko firewire i wifi a tak to wszystko pieknie smiga  :Smile: 

----------

## mirekm

A ja polecam:

http://www.clevo.com.tw/products/D900T.asp

Full wypas, hula jak marzenie.

----------

## phranzee

po przeczytaniu tematu juz chyba jestem zdecydowany na acera. w kazdym razie szukam czegos takiego:

- cpu >=1Ghz, centrino lub cos oszczednego, 32bit

- dvd-rom

- porty com, lpt mile widziane  :Smile: 

- dysk 40GB lub wiecej

- ram 512MB

- stacja dyskietek malo wazna

- rozdzielczosc najlepiej 1400x1050

- karta dzwiekowa - tu wyboru i tak nie ma  :Very Happy: 

- karta graficzna nvidia, nie tylko 2D czlowiek zyje  :Wink:  a i810 i inne intele - jakies problemu z 3d? 

- wifi koniecznie

oczywiscie wszystko powinno chodzic pod pingwinem  :Smile: 

widzial ktos/gdzies taki zestaw, tak ok 3500?

----------

## joker

zobacz tutaj

aczkolwiek cena troszke wieksza no i u acera trudno z nvidia, raczej ati

----------

## phranzee

poszukalem troche i narazie dwa ciekawe znalazlem - acer aspire 3613wlmi (intel) oraz 5012wlmi (ati i 64b).

osiagi 5012 sa dosc dobre, jednak jeszcze musze poczytac o ati radeon mobility x700 i athlonie64.

aljen (m.in.  :Wink:  )- co do 64bit - jak to wyglada w uzyciu? tzn jakies problemy z konfiguracja/sypaniem. dodatkowo jak chodza gry - wolf:et, q3, doom3 (oraz wszystkie zamkniete typu acroread)? tzn czy trzeba chroot czy nie?

13Homer - widze ze masz tego laptopa, prosze rozwin mysl "Jest także trochę niedogodności". Wogule jakbys mogl to napisz wszystko, co uznasz za wazne - glownie o ati. bede wdzieczny  :Cool:  btw na jakim chipsecie jest wifi (wklej cale lspci)?

pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 13Homer - widze ze masz tego laptopa, prosze rozwin mysl "Jest także trochę niedogodności". Wogule jakbys mogl to napisz wszystko, co uznasz za wazne - glownie o ati. bede wdzieczny 8)

 

W sporym skrócie:

- na ATI nie narzekam, używam sterowników 8.14.13-r1 (instalka [bin] ze strony ATI nie chce mi się instalować, a z nowym ebuildem jeszcze nie walczyłem)

- WiFi nie wiem jaki ma chipset ani czy w ogóle działa, bo go nie używam (nie mam dostepu do sieci bezprzewodowej)

- słabiutka karta dziękowa (onboard), ale dla mnie wystarczy (a może to kwestia głośników?)

- cały system konfigurowałem ok. 2 tygodnie, bo robiłem to raczej starannie i nie mam stałego dostępu do sieci (w pracy ściągam, w domu kompiluję itp.); niestety nie wszystko udało mi się zwalczyć:

* w dalszym ciągu po ok. 10 min. grania w gry typu NeverPutt, 30 min. w Unreal Tournament komputer się po prostu wyłącza (może przegrzewa się chipset karty graficznej?) [do wydajności grafiki nie mam zastrzeżeń, nie patrzę na FPS bo mnie to nie interesuje, aż tak dużo nie gram :)]

* nadal mam kłopoty z zegarem (śpieszy się chyba o jakieś 25% jeśli mam włączone APIC [IO-APIC], jeśli je wyłączę [noapic jako parametr do kernela], to nie chce mi wstawać karta sieciowa) - jestem niemal pewien, że to wina źle skonfigurowanego jądra, ale mogę z tym żyć (w domu nie potrzebuję karty sieciowej, więc mogę korzystać z noapic)

* teraz korzystam z touchpada (mniejsza o to dlaczego) i czasami takjakby sam się naciska lewy przycisk (to wynika chyba z tego, że trzymam dłonie na komputerze), co czasami wkurza (kursor przeskakuje nie tam gdzie trzeba) - jak dla mnie to defekt wykonania

* korzystam z wersji Gentoo AMD64, więc sporo programów (w szczególności gier) jest niedostępnych, do chroota dopiero się przymierzam

- jeśli chodzi o pracę w Windows XP Home (tak, tak, jest w "zestawie") to nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń (poza tym, że muszę pracować w tym .. hm.. czymś, ale to chyba jasne)

Laptopa mam od ok. 2 miesięcy, tyle czasu też "znam" Gentoo i nie mam za wiele czasu na szczegółowe konfigurowanie systemu, ale jak na razie jestem bardzo zadowolony

 *Quote:*   

> btw na jakim chipsecie jest wifi (wklej cale lspci)?

 

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5950 (rev 01)

0000:00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a34

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4374

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4375

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4373

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4372 (rev 11)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4376

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4377

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4371

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4370 (rev 02)

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4378 (rev 02)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5653

0000:02:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8031

0000:02:06.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8031

0000:02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8032

0000:02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
```

Same 'Unknown device' ;)

Chipset płyty to ATI IXP.

Mam nadzieję, że informacje okażą się przydatne :)

EDIT: DOH! Miało być głównie o ATI :)

Maksymalne osiągi to: 1280x800@60 (w Windows też), Unreal Tournament działał bez zastrzeżeń (pomijając wyłączane się komputera), sterowniki instalują się bez kłopotu (przypominam: uzywam obecnie 8.14.13-r1), nie mogę tylko włączyć Composite (przeźroczystości), bo wszystko siada (jakieś śmieci na ekranie, nie ma kursora itp.)

----------

## phranzee

@13Homer: wielkie dzieki za info  :Smile:  najwazniejsze ze ati dziala bez problemow (composite i tak praktycznie tylko na nvidii dziala)

co do wylaczania - nie trzeba przypadkiem samemu zadbac o wlaczanie wiatraka(-kow)? =]

spieszacy zegar... hmm, gdzies juz o tym czytalem, moze nawet tutaj, na forum. mi sie akurat obie sieciowi przydadza.

nadal nie jestem przekonany czy sie ladowac w 64 bity. jeszcze poczytam na forum o tym.

pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

edit:

Q: The realtime clock of my pc runs at insane rate, clock is too fast/slow

A: Try using "clock=pmtmr notsc" as kernel parameters.  

z faq z forum  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

tez sie zastanawiam czy wybrac turiona amd czy sonome intela  :Confused: 

za 64 bitami przemawia to ze laptopa upgrejdowac nie mozna, to zakup na dluzszy czas wiec 64 bity sie na pewno kiedys przydadza. a co przemawia za intelem? bateria? szybkosc? moze ma ktos mozliwosc porownania np czasu kompilacji kernela na adm turion a intel sonoma? 

zapraszam wszystkich do dyskusji AMD Turion VS. Intel Sonoma  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Z tego co szukalem to Turiony sa szybsze ale na bateriach troszke krocej chodza... (ale czas kompilacji i tak chetnie bym zobaczyl  :Wink: 

----------

## aljen

co do 64 bitow heh przy dluzszym uzytkowaniu zaczynam dostrzegac coraz wiecej bugow

brakowalo mi tylko javy/flasha, ostatnio dostrzeglem bugi nawet w wine (kolory sie zalamuja, robi segfaulty, obciaza procek nieraz do 100%)

potrzebuje system do tworzenia softu w javie (j2ee/tomcat/teraz weblogic) i nie moglem wybrac dobrego rozwiazania do optymalnego ustawienia wszystkiego  :Smile: 

wrocilem na 32 bity, problemy zniknely, znowu sprobuje, pewnie przy nastepnym release  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

[OFFTOPIC]

 *aljen wrote:*   

> ostatnio dostrzeglem bugi nawet w wine (kolory sie zalamuja, robi segfaulty, obciaza procek nieraz do 100%)
> 
> potrzebuje system do tworzenia softu w javie (j2ee/tomcat/teraz weblogic)

 

O to to! Ja też chciałem pracować na Gentoo (w zasadzie Eclipse), ale miałem (i mam nadal) kłopoty z TOADem, nie ptrafię go uruchomić w Wine (Tora nie nadaje się do użytku, z różnych względów). Dlatego muszę, niestety, nadal korzystać z Windows...

Może Tobie się udało TOADa "postawić na nogi"?

Próbowałem coś zdziałać w chroocie, ale to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie.

----------

## phranzee

znalazlem jeszcze jednego ciekawego notebooka - msi m510c *Quote:*   

> procesor	Intel Pentium-M (Centrino)
> 
> częstotliwość	1 500 MHz
> 
> pamięć RAM	256 MB
> ...

 Cena brutto:	 3490,- zł

----------

## 13Homer

Parametry robia wrażenie (7 godzin na akumulatorach!), gdyby nie procesor, pamięć i dysk...

Na forum w PCLab jakiś gość (Galaktyczny Edek) ma nie najlepsze zdanie o nim:

http://forum.pclab.pl/index.php?showtopic=60300&pid=786916&st=0

----------

## phranzee

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Parametry robia wrażenie (7 godzin na akumulatorach!), gdyby nie procesor, pamięć i dysk...
> 
> Na forum w PCLab jakiś gość (Galaktyczny Edek) ma nie najlepsze zdanie o nim:
> 
> http://forum.pclab.pl/index.php?showtopic=60300&pid=786916&st=0

 hmm a co zle z procesorem? pentium m 32bit i 1.5Ghz, imo dobry. pamiec i tak sie dokupi. dysk 40G wg mnie starczy jak jest pod reka dvdrom.

moze sie na niego skusze  :Smile: 

edit: 

sa rozne wersje tego lapka, wszystkie pod "m510c". nawet 2Ghz z dvdrw sie znajdzie.

iiiide zadzwonic czy juz go maja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

Nie lubię procesorów Intela. Za drogo kosztują w stosunku do mozliwości.

Jak spojrzałem na cenę (3490 brutto) to pomyślałem, że szkoda, że wcześniej nie podrzuciłeś tego tematu na forum, może kupiłbym właśnie to (dokupić pamięć, wiekszy dysk albo drugi) - różnica byłaby ok. 1000 zł.

Czas pracy na akumulatorach po prostu zwalił mnie z nóg!

----------

## phranzee

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Nie lubię procesorów Intela. Za drogo kosztują w stosunku do mozliwości.
> 
> Jak spojrzałem na cenę (3490 brutto) to pomyślałem, że szkoda, że wcześniej nie podrzuciłeś tego tematu na forum, może kupiłbym właśnie to (dokupić pamięć, wiekszy dysk albo drugi) - różnica byłaby ok. 1000 zł.
> 
> Czas pracy na akumulatorach po prostu zwalił mnie z nóg!

 ja juz prawie kupowalem tego, co Ty masz. znalazlem tego i probuje go gdzies dostac  :Smile: 

to ze w tym jest intel to mi nie przeszkadza biorac pod uwage reszte. dodatkowo jego wifi chodzi na ipw2200, wiec bezproblemowo. do acera bym ndiswrappera potrzebowal. nie dosc ze za duze kombinowanie z tym bym mial to jeszcze wardriving odpada ^^.

pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> Q: The realtime clock of my pc runs at insane rate, clock is too fast/slow
> 
> A: Try using "clock=pmtmr notsc" as kernel parameters.  
> 
> z faq z forum :)

 

Nie działa, ale działa: 

```
noapictimer
```

I karta i zegar teraz jest OK.

----------

## joker

zdecydowalem sie na Acer Aspire 5024. wszystko ladnie smiga tylko mam problem z monitoringiem baterii  :Sad: 

nie mam wogole /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

instalowalem patcha z acpi.sourceforge.net i na jadrze 2.6.13 i na 2.6.12 ale niestety nie pojawily mi sie dodatkowe ustawienia w General Setup tak jak to powinno miec miejsce po tym patchu. ktos ma jakies pomysly?

----------

## psycepa

a patch nalozyl ci sie dobrze czy jakies "CHUNKs Failed" ?

----------

## joker

wszystko sie pieknie nalozylo, same sukcesy podczas nakladania  :Smile:  niestety dodatkowe funkcje sie nie pojawily i nadal nie moge spozirac na poziom bateri  :Sad: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

A może tak nowy temat z tą baterią? Będzie to łatwiej znaleźć...   :Wink: 

----------

## yemu

 *joker wrote:*   

> wszystko sie pieknie nalozylo, same sukcesy podczas nakladania  niestety dodatkowe funkcje sie nie pojawily i nadal nie moge spozirac na poziom bateri 

 

nie wiem czy nie bedziesz musial niestety przekompilowac poprawionej tabeli DSDT. ja mialem taki problem z acer aspire 3000. konieczna byla kompilacja DSDT i podlaczanie pliku z ta tabela przy starcie kompa.

sprawdz to howto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145, tam masz wszystko dokladniutko opisane

----------

## joker

to howto widzialem i z niego korzystalem. zdekompilowalem, poprawilem bledy przekompilowalem na nowo, ale niestety zeby podlozyc ten poprawiony plik do jadra trzeba zpatchowac wlasnie tym patchem kernela co mi niestety nie wychodzi i znowu wszystko sie sprowadza do tego nieszczesnego patcha.

----------

## yemu

 *joker wrote:*   

> co mi niestety nie wychodzi 

 

a z czym dokladnie masz problem? mi patch nalozyl sie ladnie na 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 i nie pamietam juz ktora wersje suspend2-sources. potem tylko byl problem bo nie bylem w stanie wsadzic do initrd zarowno splasha jak DSDT, ale problem rozwiazalem wrzucajac splasha na stale do kernela a jako initrd podajac czysty plik DSDT.aml

----------

## joker

nakladam patcha, napisane jest ze sukces, ale jak wejde w konfiguracje jadra przez menuconfig to nadal w general setup nie ma dodatkowych opcji ACPI jak to powinno miec miejsce i na takim spatchowanym kernelu nadal sie nic nie zmienia  :Sad: 

----------

## yemu

opcja odczytu z pliku z tego co pamietam pojawia sie w Power Management Options.

----------

## waltharius

Witam.

Odgrzebie stary temat. Otóż chcę kupić laptopa  :Very Happy:  Polecono mi Asusa V6VA w cenie 7500 z upustem 150zł. Nie wiem jednak jak Asusy generalnie sobie z linuksami (a w szczególności z Gentoo) radzą? Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z Asusami? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie opinie i uwagi na ten temat  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## raaf

 *keman wrote:*   

> A nie lepiej Powerbooka, albo iBooka  
> 
> Zawsze masz ppc na pokładzie, a i Gentoo smiga elegancko, zreszta tu moze niech wypowie się Troll 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

ja mam ibooka i jestem zadowolony  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## nostromo2

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z Asusami? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie opinie i uwagi na ten temat 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

A wiec od tygodnia jestem szczesliwym posiadaczem Asusa, Co prawda zbytnio doswiadczenia jeszcze nie nabralem ale z tej chwilkowej opserwacji moge s czystym sumieniem polecic Ci asusa. Moj model to A3fc-5001 i nowym procesorem Core Solo juz na 667 Mhz. Generalnie wszystko smiga. Nie testowalem modemu jescze wiec nie jestem wsanie Ci powiedziec choc na kazdym notebooku opartym o  chipy intela nie powino byc problemu. Jedynym mankametem moze byc dysk 4200 rpm ale w porownaniu do mojej platformy "desktop" IP4 2,66 Em64t 512 ddr 7200 rpm dysk  reaguje i wykonuje szybciej prace. 

Generalnie polecam.

Pozdrawiam

nostromo

----------

## 13Homer

Ja jeszcze dodam, że nie warto brać laptopa z matrycą CrystalBrite (ja mam taką - Acer 5012WLMi) - w bardzo jasny dzień w ogóle nie da się praktycznie pracować - wszystkie światła odbijają się jak w lusterku. I nie bierz procesora desktopowego (tu niestety znowu mój), baterii nie wystarczy Ci nawet na cały film 90-minutowy, a pracować to maksymalnie 2 godziny. Grać na moim też nie za bardzo mogę, większość gierek w które grałem wyłączała laptopa po ok. 10 minutach (być może to wina przegrzewającego się procesora na karcie graficznej, bo kompilowac można i całą noc a filmy oglądać "na okrągło", a to przecież zabiera moc procesora głownego - więc to raczej nie jego wina).

----------

